# FTP server - with file management/filtering ability



## lemonadesoda (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been looking (with not much success) to find an FTP server with the following features:

1./ Be able to filter file extensions, (e.g. *.pdf) and/or
2./ Be able to filter by filename using file wildcards, (e.g. X*.*, or Readme*.*)

*Why?*
Because I would like to give a number of people access to a folder, called, say, "database" and subfolders. Clients need to be able to "read only" the directory and sub-folders and SOME files. Whereas employees I want to be able to read and edit ALL files.

I only want the clients to be able to see files that are for their eyes, and not work in progress, or invoice/contract data, etc. For example, .pdf files they could see, but the source files, .doc, I dont want them to have access to. PLUS, if there are files I don't want them to see, e.g. files beginning with an "X", then they are not visible to the client.

Unfortunately, every FTP server seems to have directory rights, but NO features for filename/extension filtering. There must be such FTP servers... but I haven't found one yet. 

Can you suggest one? Alternatively, what is the BEST FTP software you have found... and I will approach the developer to add a simple file filter to the FTP server.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Why don't you want to set up different directories with different permissions.  That seems the simplest solution?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 19, 2009)

Let me give you an example of why your very sensible and simple solution doesnt work.

Too many directories/folders!

For a contract/project management purposes, we keep all the documents associated with one project/contract in a foldername which is straightforward to identify. There are hundreds of projects, across about 20 clients.

Here is an example of the folder heirarchy for clients:







and within one client, the folders for specific projects:






So I would like to allow a client user login into their directory structure, e.g. E-ABBA. which would then give them access to all the subfolders in thier root.

However, in these directories are some files I DONT WANT them to see or have access to, i.e. they get only LIMITED access to some files in the folder.  I can quite easily manage this with file extensions or filters on filenames. e.g. client gets to see only files .pdf, or only files starting with "E", etc.

To duplicate the whole folder heirarchy is possible, but horribly inefficient and then there could be duplicate files in the client only directory compared to the employee directory. A nightmare to manage. And the workflow to have to copy files from one directory structure to another. Horrible.

A simple file filter within FTP server would solve it... just like that!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2009)

Filtering could be defeated and access gained to all files in the folder--that's why they don't use filters as a user system...

What I would do is install IIS, ASPX, and a database (for a collection of who has access to what files--negating the need for lots and lots of folders).  The ASPX pages would serve up the files upon request (could and should authenticate the user before allowing to download).  That way, all information is kept explicitly private unless it is ordered to be made available to people via the web.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, I found something:





This FTP server allows me to set filename and filetype access permissions by user, not JUST directory permissions as most FTP servers do. The combination of folder and filename/type permissions is very powerful.

PROBLEM SOLVED
Employees get access to specific client directories (and their subfolders of projects)
Clients get access to specific client directories (and their subfolders of projects) BUT only access to READ client-ready *.pdf documents.

BINGO!

However, if anyone else knows of alternative solutions, then please post!


----------

